# 26



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Am I allowed to post here, I know it specifies under 25 (i'm 26), but just feel like I have no support from anyone at the moment.
Hubby is 25 
Katie


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

hi...fertility friends is for support . What's your concerns?? if I can sign post it to a better section where you recieve the most support I will do xx


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm also 26 this site is absolutely amazing I've had so much support here hope you find all the support you need x


----------



## Hayley91 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello, 

I am 23 and new here too. From what i have found so far there is a lot of support here, i am glad i joined. 

Hayley


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hay girls I'm 26 and have been on here since I was 23 so still go on the under 25s.  I hope you get all the support you need I am certainly very happy to give you my support and experiences. What are your fertility problems/history. Xxxx


----------



## beccas (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi.... 
I'm 25 and have POF 
This forum has been great for both support and information. 
Especially on those down days when you just need to vent!!!!


----------



## amal141 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi all

I'm 25 and it's quite frustrating being young with fertility issues. My husband is 35 and we have been together 6 years, and trying for 4 years. We have encountered such a huge degree of indifference from doctors - if I hear I don't need to worry yet as I have loads of time I'll scream- time is irrelevant as we cannot conceive naturally...


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

I'm 26, hubby 36. We were recommended ICSI on Monday due to low sperm count. 

There are lots of us young ones on here 

xx


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi there. Welcome to FF!! I have found this forum to be the most helpful and the most supporting source so far. 
And I am sure you are welcome in the under 25's. You are still younger than most going through this. 
I'm 23, my husband is 26, with very low sperm. Hopefully starting icsi soon... Just one big waiting game at the moment. 

Good luck with everything, and remember, no question is ever too stupid here. 

X


----------



## Opossum (Oct 8, 2015)

hi, im similar... im 28 and I have been with my husband and have been trying since my teens

it seems odd this forum is 25 and under not 30 and under... I find almost all threads I go on are 90% 35-50 year olds with a few 30-35 year olds, its almost imposibles to find stats, infomation or success stories from people under 30 but 35+ is a whole different ball game to people in their 20s but even now ive found this forum im still in limbo as im between the ages


----------

